
Mozilla Launches a VPN, Brings Back the Firefox Test Pilot Program - jaden
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/10/mozilla-launches-a-vpn-brings-back-the-firefox-test-pilot-program/
======
sciurus
See earlier discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20927832](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20927832)

------
ga-vu
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20927832](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20927832)

~~~
ga-vu
Oh, my bad. It's TechCruch... so they're allowed.

~~~
dang
Nope, we just need a bit of time to see things.

